# Fog Light replacement for Lexus LS400. Help!



## StanTeate (Aug 31, 2003)

Lexus Owner manual for replacement bulbs for the Fog lamps says a 55watt H3. I ordered a H3 blue/white blub on line but received a bulb with 1 electrical input not 2, like the car. Took the bulb to NAPA & their database said the replacement bulb is a H3C, and their replacement had 2 prong electrical input like mine. Does anyone know the difference between the H3 & the H3C? Can I mod my H3 and use it in the H3C electrical input, the bulb was quite expensive? 

Stan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## hawkhkg11 (Aug 31, 2003)

Perhaps this should be moved to General Light Discussion...


----------

